# Abbonarsi a Sky, consigli?



## Jino (14 Agosto 2017)

Da qualche mese sto pensando di abbonarmi a Sky, inizialmente son partito con l'idea di prendere una scheda prepagata per risparmiare e non avere la scocciatura dell'abbonamento, però ho appreso da poco che Sky per alcuni motivi ha deciso di interrompere la loro commercializzazione, di fatto per il momento diventa un capitolo chiuso purtroppo.

Ora, le alternative sono due: mi abbono con loro oppure faccio now tv.

1. Abbonarmi con Sky sarebbe il momento giusto oppure secondo voi aspettando settembre arrivano offerte migliori? Oppure c'è un modo per farsi fare proposte ottimali? Partiamo dal presupposto che mi interessa Sky Calcio e l'HD, lo sport fa diventare troppo cara la faccenda. Cosa mi consigliate?

2. Now TV con un pacchetto da 29 euro al mese ti fa vedere tutto e dico tutto il calcio, purtroppo in SD mi pare di aver capito e con qualche possibile disagio dovuto al fatto che si basa sulla connessione internet. 

Attendo qualche consiglio su come muovermi gente


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2017)

Ciao, 

se passi ad Eni con il pacchetto Easy ti regalano 1 anno di SkyTV oppure un pacchetto gratis per 18 mesi. 
Prova a chiamarli vedi cosa ti conviene di più se farti il pacchetto base con loro e poi aggiungerti il pacchetto gratis per 18 mesi oppure prenderti il 12 mesi gratuito e pagare a parte il pacchetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da qualche mese sto pensando di abbonarmi a Sky, inizialmente son partito con l'idea di prendere una scheda prepagata per risparmiare e non avere la scocciatura dell'abbonamento, però ho appreso da poco che Sky per alcuni motivi ha deciso di interrompere la loro commercializzazione, di fatto per il momento diventa un capitolo chiuso purtroppo.
> 
> Ora, le alternative sono due: mi abbono con loro oppure faccio now tv.
> 
> ...



Beh innanzitutto nel caso tu voglia guardare l'EL devi prendere anche il pacchetto Sport, quindi calcio+sport. Io presi il tutto in offerta a 29 mensili. Ora penso sia ad un prezzo maggiorato. Comunque opterei per Sky. Now TV, per essere un servizio da godere via internet, è abbastanza caro.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Agosto 2017)

Con sky calcio vedi tutti i match di serie a, liga e bundes ma non vedi la EL..

Io personalmete sono abbonato a tutto, sport calcio intrattenimento cinema, documentari bambini e musica.


----------



## Gito (14 Agosto 2017)

C'è anche la terza opzione, c'è SkyStreaming che con 5 euro al mese hai abbonamento completo.
Prima era gratuito e si vedeva tutto e bene adesso son 5 euro al mese.
Lo scrivo perchè a quanto pare è legale con tanto di app da scaricare sia su App Store che Google Play per guardarlo su smartphone e tablet


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> C'è anche la terza opzione, c'è SkyStreaming che con 5 euro al mese hai abbonamento completo.
> Prima era gratuito e si vedeva tutto e bene adesso son 5 euro al mese.
> Lo scrivo perchè a quanto pare è legale con tanto di app da scaricare sia su App Store che Google Play per guardarlo su smartphone e tablet



2 anni fa era gratuito .. bei ricordi


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> C'è anche la terza opzione, c'è SkyStreaming che con 5 euro al mese hai abbonamento completo.
> Prima era gratuito e si vedeva tutto e bene adesso son 5 euro al mese.
> Lo scrivo perchè a quanto pare è legale con tanto di app da scaricare sia su App Store che Google Play per guardarlo su smartphone e tablet



SmartTV?
La connessione fa ****** come quella di SkyGO?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> SmartTV?
> La connessione fa ****** come quella di SkyGO?



A me skygo va una meraviglia e non è che abbia la fibra.


----------



## Gito (14 Agosto 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> SmartTV?
> La connessione fa ****** come quella di SkyGO?



Io la usavo quando era ancora gratuita e la connessione era buona e si vedeva in hd. E' una web TV con tutti i canali Sky ed anche alcuni di Mediaset Premium


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Agosto 2017)

Senti sarò sincero. Sky l'ho disdetto a partire dalla scorsa stagione e non me ne sono affatto pentito. Ormai in streaming trovi veramente di tutto e anche in più che buone qualità. Quest'anno poi ho fatto l'abbonamento allo stadio quindi mi rimangono solamente le trasferte da vedere a casa. Se cerchi l'ultra HD da vederti in TV con la birra in mano seduto sul divano non è la scelta migliore ma io ho deciso che piuttosto che dare tutti quei soldi per vedermi solo 3 partite al mese vado al bar a bermi una birra oppure me la guardo appunto in streaming sul PC. 
Io Sky me lo farei anche, ma solo se tornassero finalmente ad offrire un prodotto serio, e non parlo di partite trasmesse ma di tutto il resto. I commenti tecnici sono imbarazzanti, i salotti TV non ne discutiamo, Sky Juve 24 fa il ribrezzo, del calciomercato non parliamone, 10 minuti di notizie e 50 di gossip. I servizi che offrono non mi piacciono e te lo posso dire perché io sono stato abbonato fin dal primo giorno che nacque Sky ma poi ho deciso di farla finita perché piuttosto che regalare soldi a loro li do in beneficienza. La realtà è che non ci sono buone offerte in Italia, io spero sempre nel canale della Lega per le partite come fatto trapelare da Cairo negli ultimi mesi ma ho paura che rimanga utopia. Dispiace perché noi consumatori abbiamo veramente pessime scelte tra cui decidere.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da qualche mese sto pensando di abbonarmi a Sky, inizialmente son partito con l'idea di prendere una scheda prepagata per risparmiare e non avere la scocciatura dell'abbonamento, però ho appreso da poco che Sky per alcuni motivi ha deciso di interrompere la loro commercializzazione, di fatto per il momento diventa un capitolo chiuso purtroppo.
> 
> Ora, le alternative sono due: mi abbono con loro oppure faccio now tv.
> 
> ...



20 euro al mese e prezzo bloccato per due anni. Credo sia la miglior offerta del momento.
Io ho a 24,48 euro due pacchetti in promo fino a gennaio 2018, mi stanno proponendo il pacchetto sport gratis fino a novembre e poi fino a gennaio 2019 prezzo bloccato a 7 euro al mese.
Per farla breve aggiungendo 7 euro ai 24,48 che già spendo potrei vedere tutto : calcio, sport e cinema.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da qualche mese sto pensando di abbonarmi a Sky, inizialmente son partito con l'idea di prendere una scheda prepagata per risparmiare e non avere la scocciatura dell'abbonamento, però ho appreso da poco che Sky per alcuni motivi ha deciso di interrompere la loro commercializzazione, di fatto per il momento diventa un capitolo chiuso purtroppo.
> 
> Ora, le alternative sono due: mi abbono con loro oppure faccio now tv.
> 
> ...



io mi sono abbonata giusto 3 settimane fa e dire che sono soddisfatta è poco, per due anni ho il prezzo bloccato a 46 euro e spicci con tutto sbloccato tranne cinema ( che non mi interessava), poi dopo due anni pagherò 48 euro o per li ma tolgo sky famiglia che era obbligatori e gratuito da prendere nell'offerta che ho fatto (altrimenti andrei a pagare 53 euro), sono stata 7 anni in premium ma posso dire che non c'è proprio paragone,volendo c'è pure 29 euro al mese con un pacchetto a tua scelta come hai detto te ( a me mi hanno offerto quello all'inizio)ma li rimani "fregato" perchè o scegli sport e vedi l'el oppure calcio e vedi il Milan in campionato, l'unica pecca almeno per i nuovi abbonati e che non hai subito sky go gratis ma devi aspettare 1 anno per averlo e quindi non puoi vedere le partite su tablet, in alternativa puoi avere sky go plus per 3 mesi gratuiti e vedere le partite su tablet ecc ma poi devi pagare 5 euro ogni mese, senza contare che se sei fuori casa conviene "allacciarti" a qualche wi fi perchè altrimenti consuma un sacco questa a mio avviso è l'unica pecca .


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2017)

Ci sarebbe una promo: prezzo bloccato per due anni a 22 euro con sky tv e calcio. Ma senza HD, che non si capisce se possa essere aggiunto o meno.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe una promo: prezzo bloccato per due anni a 22 euro con sky tv e calcio. Ma *senza HD*, che non si capisce se possa essere aggiunto o meno.




È un gran peccato senza (la cui qualità è paragonabile ad uno stream, tra l'altro).

E comunque è ridicolo che nel 2017 ci siano ancora contenuti non almeno a 720p.


----------



## bonvo74 (14 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> C'è anche la terza opzione, c'è SkyStreaming che con 5 euro al mese hai abbonamento completo.
> Prima era gratuito e si vedeva tutto e bene adesso son 5 euro al mese.
> Lo scrivo perchè a quanto pare è legale con tanto di app da scaricare sia su App Store che Google Play per guardarlo su smartphone e tablet



Sicuro sia legale? Hai un link di riferimento?


----------



## Gito (14 Agosto 2017)

Bhè sicuro no nn sono esperto di leggi... cerca iptvstreaming e leggiti i termini e condizioni e le varie cose
ti metterei il link ma nn si può


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Bhè sicuro no nn sono esperto di leggi... cerca iptvstreaming e leggiti i termini e condizioni e le varie cose
> ti metterei il link ma nn si può



non è legale per nulla


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2017)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Sicuro sia legale? Hai un link di riferimento?



Conosco il sito perchè un mio amico è abbonato ma di sicuro non è legale, anche perchè se fosse legale sky perderebbe tantissimo visto pure i costi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe una promo: prezzo bloccato per due anni a 22 euro con sky tv e calcio. Ma senza HD, che non si capisce se possa essere aggiunto o meno.



Non saprei dovresti provare a chiedere a sky pero secondo me si può aggiungere, il costo andrebbe a 22 +6 di HD.


----------



## Casuarius (16 Agosto 2017)

Vuoi un consiglio? Non abbonarti a Sky e guardati le partite in streaming su qualche sito, se hai una quota mensile di soldi da buttare via meglio darli in beneficenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da qualche mese sto pensando di abbonarmi a Sky, inizialmente son partito con l'idea di prendere una scheda prepagata per risparmiare e non avere la scocciatura dell'abbonamento, però ho appreso da poco che Sky per alcuni motivi ha deciso di interrompere la loro commercializzazione, di fatto per il momento diventa un capitolo chiuso purtroppo.
> 
> Ora, le alternative sono due: mi abbono con loro oppure faccio now tv.
> 
> ...



1) Se hai intenzione di guardare la televizione scegli Sky, il resto non è televisione

2) Abbonati ora, prima che sfruttino il fatto che hanno la CL dei prossimi anni per fare il prezzo che gli pare.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 1) Se hai intenzione di guardare la televizione scegli Sky, il resto non è televisione
> 
> 2) Abbonati ora, prima che sfruttino il fatto che hanno la CL dei prossimi anni per fare il prezzo che gli pare.



La promozione a 21 euro comunque non comprende nemmeno l'hd... delusione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> La promozione a 21 euro comunque non comprende nemmeno l'hd... delusione.



Eh beh si, comunque se ti interessano solo le partite probabilmente non ne vale la pena


----------



## Schism75 (8 Settembre 2017)

Tieni conto che se vuoi vedere l'EL e i campionati esteri devi fare comunque lo sport. Calcio è solo serie a, serie b e qualificazioni mondiali.


----------



## Black (8 Settembre 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da qualche mese sto pensando di abbonarmi a Sky, inizialmente son partito con l'idea di prendere una scheda prepagata per risparmiare e non avere la scocciatura dell'abbonamento, però ho appreso da poco che Sky per alcuni motivi ha deciso di interrompere la loro commercializzazione, di fatto per il momento diventa un capitolo chiuso purtroppo.
> 
> Ora, le alternative sono due: mi abbono con loro oppure faccio now tv.
> 
> ...



Now tv, senza dubbio. Nessun problema con la connessione internet, te lo assicuro. Ed hai una flessibilità assoluta, dopo un mese se ti stanchi lasci perdere, oppure se sai di non poter seguire le partite perchè sei via sospendi per un mese senza pagare nulla, idem nei mesi estivi.


----------

